# Internet Addiction



## GTMOPC (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone else have a problem with internet addiction? I find myself surfing the net mindlessly more often then I find myself doing anything constructive with it. The internet is a powerful tool, yet in the hands of the slothful it can become a handicap, and I'm afraid a sin. 

I take online courses so I'm online a lot, or at least working on the computer. Outside of this I find myself engaging in unheathly habits like browsing the PB for endless hours (I bet I'm not alone), downloading audio that I probably will never listen to, reading articles, pdf's, ordering books, and who know what else. None of these practices are intrinsically sinful but I find myself engaging in them rather than study, reading the books I ordered, learning hebrew (my main priority right now), or contributing to my local church, etc.

Can anyone relate to these concerns? It seems so hard to use some things responsibly. The internet is a necessary evil in my opinion!

Just wondering if anyone has any advice on managing online time with ones responsibilities, priorities, and the like.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 11, 2008)

Internet and online gaming addictions are two things that the Lord has saved me from. I had a severe dependency, actually. You aren't alone. At least you have admitted that you have a problem! That part took me a long time lol. I will pray for you, mate. It doesn't have to be an issue though it will remain one until you repent of your idleness (and idolatry) and are released from your habit through the power of Christ. That's really what it boils down to, in my opinion.

I don't know about you, but I think I have an addictive personality...

Edit: Oh, and some practical advice would be to just _get off_ when you aren't actively doing something with a purpose. For example, after I check a few other posts, check my email, and check the news, I will walk away and do something else. Don't let your mind go numb and mindlessly wander through the web.


----------



## Scynne (Dec 11, 2008)

I know where you're coming from. I used to have an internet addiction. So I quit. For quite some time. Now, since I've started using again, I'm more reasonable, because I know that life without TEH INTERNETS is survivable. These days I mostly just study whatever may have piqued my interest of late, listen to some sermons (because I'm sooo pious  ), email and occasional blogging. I'm now more aware of time-wastage, and can stop it and do something profitable before I've lost a day.

Also: AThornquist put it far more effectually than I did.


----------



## GTMOPC (Dec 11, 2008)

Addictive personality? Me?  yea, that sounds like me!

Yea, it boils down to idolatry. I fool myself with the vain illusion that all my hours online are contributing to my christian education. I came to terms with that excuse when I began to assess what I'd learned with all my time online...hardly anything!

Thanks for the prayer brother. 

Since I'm online right now I think I'll get off and try to read Fesko's "Justification" since it's not been opened since amazon dropped it off!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 11, 2008)

It is a problem. When I was young and would go to libraries to research in actual books and periodicals, I could lose 8 hours no problem reading different stuff.

With the internet it can be worse.

One practical thing is to have some sort of task manager (gmail recently added one that might be helpful). Set it with popups to remind you to get back to your task. Maybe add a helpful little reminder like "get back to work!" or quote Exodus 20:9: "six days shalt thou work!"

Really it's a matter of discipline. Not the "I really should do . . . ." sort, but the active sort that relies on tools and habit more than simple willpower.

In my case, I check the PB briefly every hour or two to see what is happening, but I don't read threads until I've set some time to do it. And when that time is up, I don't read any more threads. 

Time management matters. Even something simple as setting out a paper schedule at the beginning of each day, alotting time for each task, will do wonders. You can allot internet surfing to say 1:30-1:45 and 3:30- 4:00, whatever. I used to do that with a Day-Timer back in the pen and paper days. A spiral notebook would work just as well.

The important thing is to begin each day with an idea of what you want to get done, and plan how to do it. It only takes maybe 15 minutes, but you gain much more than that by putting it into practice.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 11, 2008)

I am online a lot as well. My remaining seminary is writing papers and finishing Hebrew (which is DVD rom). 

I find that I will lose time checking email, Facebook, Puritan board, Fox News, a couple of blogs... then I will catch myself and get to work. An hour later, I catch myself again. 

My wife and kids help out a lot with the accountability in this.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 11, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> One practical thing is to have some sort of task manager (gmail recently added one that might be helpful). Set it with popups to remind you to get back to your task. Maybe add a helpful little reminder like "get back to work!" or quote Exodus 20:9: "six days shalt thou work!"
> 
> Really it's a matter of discipline. Not the "I really should do . . . ." sort, but the active sort that relies on tools and habit more than simple willpower.
> 
> ...




Excellent practical advice, brother. Thanks!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 11, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > One practical thing is to have some sort of task manager (gmail recently added one that might be helpful). Set it with popups to remind you to get back to your task. Maybe add a helpful little reminder like "get back to work!" or quote Exodus 20:9: "six days shalt thou work!"
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/internet-addict-17044/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/family-internet-34886/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/willem-teellinck-time-management-36452/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/time-management-10460/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/william-perkins-living-well-god-our-callings-40043/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/john-shower-redemption-time-37498/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/jonthan-edwards-preciousness-time-36338/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/redeeming-time-20668/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/reading-habits-redeeming-time-3162/


----------



## Scynne (Dec 11, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Remembe: You can be _in_ the internet, but not _of _it.



I think this just might be far more profound and truthful than you ever could have imagined  (seriously)


----------



## GTMOPC (Dec 11, 2008)

Scynne said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Remembe: You can be _in_ the internet, but not _of _it.
> ...



I was thinking exactly the same thing. If you ever write a systematic on Christian Ethics maybe you could add a section on cyber-ethics or internet-morality.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Dec 11, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> I am online a lot as well. My remaining seminary is writing papers and finishing Hebrew (which is DVD rom).
> 
> I find that I will lose time checking email, Facebook, Puritan board, Fox News, a couple of blogs... then I will catch myself and get to work. An hour later, I catch myself again.
> 
> My wife and kids help out a lot with the accountability in this.




facebook is really addicting...i will get on facebook and i will end up being on it for most of the day... facebook is fun, I am getting connected to old high school friends, and then I end up chatting with people on that all day long. as I write this response, Ive been on facebook all day today, talking to people.


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm not addicted; I can quit any time I like. 

Why, just two days ago I logged off, went to bed and slept for 7 hours straight. And I only woke up once in the night, to go to the bathroom then check email and facebook...


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 11, 2008)

I am online a fair bit, but mostly it is reading and doing halfway constructive things, I do a lot of things via email, so in between I pop over to the PB. I think there may be people "addicted" but I think some people beat themselves up unfairly without considering how our society is computer driven.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Dec 11, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> I'm not addicted; I can quit any time I like.
> 
> Why, just two days ago I logged off, went to bed and slept for 7 hours straight. And I only woke up once in the night, to go to the bathroom then check email and facebook...



 that was two days ago??? you been online for the last 48hrs   I suppose one can try some controlled facebooking, like a smoker trying some controlled smoking or a alcoholic trying some controlled drinking....


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 11, 2008)

Scott Shahan said:


> Timothy William said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not addicted; I can quit any time I like.
> ...


Nice! I can quit anytime man.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, I find myself sometimes almost unable to pull myself away at times.

Like many things, it can be misused. All things can be used with thanks, but none ought become our masters.

A few things can help. If it is a weakness, we need more rules to hold ourselves accountable. (Not saying these are all absolute rules for everyone, but only rules to break patterns of weakness):

1) abstain from the internet on the Lord's Day (thoughts, words, and actions)
2) have a nightly turn-off time so there is a restful transtion to bed
3) ask your spouse or a friend to let you know if you are spending too much time on the net
4) replace one activity on-line that might be causing weakness with an off-line one only (e.g. if on-line undisciplined shopping, go back to regular in-person shopping; replace on-line game playing with off-line games, etc.)

For most of us, the internet is here to stay, a great tool but like every good Gift of God, it can be idolized.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Dec 11, 2008)

In all honesty though...the will can get enslaved to things...and Luther made the comment in Bondage of the Will, that "Human beings love to be under the influence of something". just depends on "what" that something is. Hopefully I am under the influence and guidence of the Holy Spirit and not somekind of other power... I think the Internet or that blackberry has the potential to take over and begin to control my life. It becomes a spiritual problem then....leads to idolatry....I tend to make things into idols.. Wasnt it Calvin that said the mind is like an idol factory... I love facebook and the affections of my heart tend to be toward facebook. It is so easy for me to love other things more then to Love God. Augustine said, Love God then do what thou pleases.... most of the time I am doing what pleases the flesh and then maybe getting around to spending time with the Lord. I spent more time on facebook today then I did in God's Word...hmmmm what is more important.....obviously facebook is..... I know I have a problem and the Spirit has been convicting me of it... the delusion is that I think that I am in control but rather I am being controlled. All addiction is that way...the alcoholic thinks he can control his drinking but the truth is his drinking is in control of him... a slave to sin,


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 11, 2008)

I do 2 things, to "know" there is no addiction: 1.I use a laptop, when it drains or gets low, time to change "pace". #2. My "built in" fail-safe, my Wife! Don't get me wrong people, I love my wife! But, every couple of hours or so, she WILL need or want something...clockwork, she is on the phone with her mom right now, PROMISE you, as soon as the call ends she will HAVE to tell me something. God's Absolute Foreknowledge saw the TV and computer coming, thus he created women.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2008)

Um, hello, my name is Kevin... And I am an internetaholic...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 11, 2008)

an iHolic...


----------



## Scott Shahan (Dec 11, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Um, hello, my name is Kevin... And I am an internetaholic...


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome, Kevin! (Have you turned this problem of yours over to a higher power yet?)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Welcome, Kevin! (Have you turned this problem of yours over to a higher power yet?)



Not yet, My first step was to admit that I had a problem!


----------



## Augusta (Dec 11, 2008)

I went through and still struggle occasionally with being on the computer to much. Especially after being ill. When I am ill I while away the time online. But then when I am better I still find myself doing it and I have to snap out of it. I made rules for myself now that I mostly keep. God is working on me. The last few days with dizzy attacks I am either online or in bed. I can totally relate. I rabbit trail all over some days.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2008)

( and you all were supposed to say "We Love you, Kevin!")


----------



## Scott Shahan (Dec 12, 2008)

Kevin said:


> ( and you all were supposed to say "We Love you, Kevin!")



 We love You Kevin....."And Keep Coming Back" the program works if ya work it! 

-----Added 12/12/2008 at 02:26:31 EST-----

Good News,

There is a group on facebook just for facebook addicts. So I guess that means I have to be a facebook member and be on facebook to be in the group facebook addicts. So I now really need to be on facebook.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 12, 2008)

One of my pastors used to say that seeking to keep the fourth commandment (Sabbath) would help keep all the others.

I have come to see that by breaking our ordinary patterns of pursuing business, entertainment and self with a regular time of focus and worship of God can help break weak patterns.

By taking one day and not focusing on other things (e.g. internet news, entertainment, curiosity) and replacing it thought, word and deed with focused worship all the day, it tends to check our idolatrous tendencies.

It turns out, this concept is in the Westminster Larger Catechism:

(emphasis added)



> Q. 121. Why is the word Remember set in the beginning of the fourth commandment?
> 
> A. The word Remember is set in the beginning of the fourth commandment,[637] partly, because of the great benefit of remembering it, we being thereby helped in our preparation to keep it,[638] *and, in keeping it, better to keep all the rest of the commandments*,[639] and to continue a thankful remembrance of the two great benefits of creation and redemption, which contain a short abridgment of religion;[640] and partly, because we are very ready to forget it,[641] for that there is less light of nature for it,[642] and yet it restraineth our natural liberty in things at other times lawful;[643] that it cometh but once in seven days, and many worldly businesses come between, and too often take off our minds from thinking of it, either to prepare for it, or to sanctify it;[644] and that Satan with his instruments labours much to blot out the glory, and even the memory of it, to bring in all irreligion and impiety.[645]



Scripture proofs



> [639] Psalm 92 (title: A psalm or song for the sabbath-day)7 compared with vv. 13-14: Those that be planted in the house of the LORD shall flourish in the courts of our God. They shall still bring forth fruit in old age; they shall be fat and flourishing. Ezekiel 20:12, 19-20. Moreover also I gave them my sabbaths, to be a sign between me and them, that they might know that I am the LORD that sanctify them.... I am the LORD your God; walk in my statutes, and keep my judgments, and do them; And hallow my sabbaths; and they shall be a sign between me and you, that ye may know that I am the LORD your God.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 12, 2008)

I think some folks are holoholics - they get addicted to the idea that everything is an addiction.

Addictions produce tolerance and physical symptoms (aside from vague feelings of angst) when you don't get your "fix" (think sweating, pulse increase...usually just a strong desire is not enough to qualifiy as an addiction).

Are psychological symptoms enough?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Dec 12, 2008)

To the one who considers it sin, it is sin.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Dec 12, 2008)

Reformed Baptist said:


> To the one who considers it sin, it is sin.



Good point!


----------

